# Field and Stream rods and reels from Dicks



## riverbronzeback (Aug 22, 2008)

My buddy was looking for a new rod and when at Dicks bought a IM7 Field and Stream 7ft spinning rod. He says it feels nice but has not had a chance to use it yet. I searched the internet for reviews but didnt have much luck. Anyone used these? I will post back with a review when he reports back to me as he is going out tonight to try it out. I think it retailed around $49 and he got it on sale for $29. I look forward to hearing the responses from you guys. Ive personally stuck with BPS rods or Cabelas gear cause for the money you cant beat it.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a 6'6" F&S Sspinning rod from Dick's, I got it on sale as well. It has a great sensitivity and feel with surprising backbone. My only gripe was after three uses or so the reel seat came unglued from the blank and spun freely. I stuck a little super glue between the cork and the reel seat and wrapped it in electrical tape, and it seems fine now.

On the othe hand, I got a few Berkley Lightning rods on clearance for 13$ a piece, all 7' one piece rods, one a M spinning, and 2 MH casting. They feel great as well. I can't tell you as to their longevity since I have only used them once, but so far so good.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 23, 2008)

I also have a berkley lightning rod casting setup that I keep at my moms place in jersey. Its a barebones rod/reel setup, nothing spetacular, the drag is a little weak but for $20 bucks for a left handed casting setup it wasent a bad deal


----------



## Jim (Aug 23, 2008)

Berkley Cherrywood...My first rod I purchased myself. 

Fishing used to be so simple.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 23, 2008)

I also like the Berkley Cherrywood. My favorite rod, a CW5562L 5'6" light spinning rod is an excellent ultra light rod.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 23, 2008)

KMixson said:



> I also like the Berkley Cherrywood. My favorite rod, a CW5562L 5'6" light spinning rod is an excellent ultra light rod.


Got one of those with an ultralight (well maybe light - my bluegill/crappie rod) Pfleuger reel on it. Great little combo.


----------



## LunkerHunter28 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is my 2nd post on this site and I gotta say THANKS to those who make it possible to keep it free. It's about time theres a site dedicated to us aluminum jon and mod v drivers.

I have a 7' spinning combo from Dick's and love it. I managed to put together a nice combo w/ the Daiwa reels that normally run for 15 but caught it on sale for 
10$. Throw on some Berk. 100% flouro and this thing is a T-rig machine. The rod is a 2 pc combo which is nice when I want to keep from scratchin' my truck's rear window. The tip is nice and sensitive for fishing deep if I feel like going for crappie or drop shotting. I was about to get a matching 7' casting rod but came across a nearly brand spanking new Berk. Lighting rod II for 20$ that was also 7' and although I've only used it once, I love that thing too. Great for throwing topwaters and cranks. With the right reel and line combos they cast so far you'd think I'd be fly fishing. Yet, these are not my favorites of my toys. I am sold on the Quantum Tenacity baitcast combos Dick's has. This is an $80 combo I got at $40 which is now regular price(who ever their vendor is ...thanks). The rod is 6'6" w/ a medium action and the reel is your standard 3 bearings but it's real smooth, even smoother if you clean it and lube it w/ some Quantum Hot Sauce. I love the magetic dial and drag sticks when I want it too. Best set I've ever owned. So much so that I bought 2 of 'em. 1 has 12# berk, fluoro and the other has PowerPro 15# red braid on it. Some days these are the only 2 rods I take w/ me, depending on where and how I plan my day.

Tight Lines all, 
LH28
Knightdale, nc


----------



## ctbass (Jan 4, 2009)

come on guys everyone knows all star or kistler is the way to go for rods


----------



## LunkerHunter28 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have never used All Star or Kistler so I can't comment on them. I hear from others that they're worth the $ but when you start reaching their prices I'm looking for other things I need like electronics! :mrgreen: I'd much rather go w/ a US brand if I could but when you're budget bassin like me you take what you can get and w/ these so far, they've been my best find dollar for dollar.

LH28


----------



## ctbass (Jan 5, 2009)

check out ebay you can find some really good all star rods for cheap on there they are more than worth the money


----------



## LunkerHunter28 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I'll do that. How about reels? I'd love to find something US made that is quality as well...striking out elsewhere.

LH28


----------



## ctbass (Jan 5, 2009)

personally i'm sposored by pfluger so im gonna have to say those are pretty good but only the high quality ones like the president. But my favorite reel are the quantum accurist. You can get them for pretty cheap now a days and its one of the best bait casting reels i own. Not the bes t because I do have a Shimmano Curado but it was given to me and thats like $300 reel new but if you have the money I'd deffiently get that, if your lookin to spend more around $50-$100 the quantam accurists are the way to go hope this helps :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 5, 2009)

ctbass said:


> check out ebay you can find some really good all star rods for cheap on there they are more than worth the money



There are two periods for All Star Rods - the older ones that were made in the US are great; some of the newer ones are made overseas - are still decent but not the same quality or sensitivity


K2 the parent company of Shakespeare purchased All Star Rods in 1994. If your rod does not say "Made in Houston, Texas" on it it is probably a Shakespeare All Star - not the same quality.


----------



## ctbass (Jan 5, 2009)

all mine are made in txas just got a 6'8 spinner bait special for xmas


----------



## LunkerHunter28 (Jan 9, 2009)

ctbass said:


> personally i'm sposored by pfluger so im gonna have to say those are pretty good but only the high quality ones like the president. But my favorite reel are the quantum accurist. You can get them for pretty cheap now a days and its one of the best bait casting reels i own. Not the bes t because I do have a Shimmano Curado but it was given to me and thats like $300 reel new but if you have the money I'd deffiently get that, if your lookin to spend more around $50-$100 the quantam accurists are the way to go hope this helps :mrgreen:




You hit it on the head w/ the $...and that's a birthday present to myself kinda $ usually I have to search for under $50  to try and get the best for my $. I've been looking hard and the abu garcia black max but haven't committed yet. I also love quantums reels, just wish I could find that kinda caliber in a US made product...but I guess, given the world today, that's ancient history now.

LH28


----------



## ctbass (Jan 9, 2009)

if you love quantum reels there was a post somewhere in bargains where you can get two accurists for $100 which is the best reel quantum has made whatever you do do not buy the quantum PT they SUCKKKKKKK I bought 3 because they were on sale at cabellas 2 of them exploded when i went to set the hook the accurists are by for the best way to go


----------



## LunkerHunter28 (Jan 10, 2009)

ctbass said:


> if you love quantum reels there was a post somewhere in bargains where you can get two accurists for $100 which is the best reel quantum has made whatever you do do not buy the quantum PT they SUCKKKKKKK I bought 3 because they were on sale at cabellas 2 of them exploded when i went to set the hook the accurists are by for the best way to go




:shock: That'd piss me off to the point of no return. Hope you got a least a partial refund. I've heard a lot about the accurists. I'll have to check 'em out. I'm not in the market right now but it's good knowledge.

LH28


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 10, 2009)

Probably arent too many people on here that will agree with this, but IMO Pinnacle reels are the best bang for the buck. Mainly the new Vision X(9 bearings), XL(11), and XLT(13). Also the Matrix II is a great reel. Their are not many stores that sell Pinnacle, but Ebay has a bunch of them. I have the Vision XL and i like it better than my Revo S. Just do a lot of research on the Pinnacles, the Metal Series are great, the X, XL, and XLT, the Lucilles, Sentara, and they have some awesome looking ones out for 09'.


----------



## shootisttx (Jan 13, 2009)

I still think that Revos are the best reel for the money, and don't be fooled by the number of bearings, since some reels include handle bearings, etc, which don't really add that much to the smoothness of the reel. Also, bearings add weight to the reel. 

As far as rods go, Falcons are still made in the US and are really good rods for the money. For the money, though, it is still hard to beat the old Cherrywood.


----------

